# Looking for suggestions regarding temperament



## Toby's mom (May 29, 2013)

I hear everyone talking about great temperament frequently and wanted some opinions...My family is looking for a Companion show line puppy. I am searching for a Great Breeder who's off spring display's all the true qualities that make this breed so incredible. I was under the impression that The dogs who reach high levels of show would posses the nerve and temperament needed for a great companion dog....Good strong nerve, balanced drives, intelligent, structurally correct, confidence that offers a calm true balance. Can I get some opinions? I understand an extremely high drive dog may not be the best suitable Companion dog but is there a different temperament an excellent show prospect has that would differ from an excellent companion dog?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

You can get a great companion from ANY of the lines. My best advice is to get out and see as many of the different lines in action as you can. Find the _type _you like. Then find the best breeder that produces the type of GSD you like and go from there.

I have meet a few successful show dogs that could easily handle the rigors of a busy show schedule and yet fell apart at the seams with the slower pace of home life. There are many dogs that are successful in the show ring because they really do exemplify what the breed should be. But there are also many other dogs that are successful in the show ring because they have a big name kennel and/or handler campaigning them and their faults (both physical and mental) are overlooked or skillfully masked.

Look at the whole dog, not just one aspect. And don't limit yourself! Like I said, great companions can be found in any line. 

Good luck! And have fun as you research. It is an exciting time for you, with almost limitless choices and opportunities. 
Sheilah


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

pick a show line or a working line. find a reputable breeder. train
and socialize and you can have whatever type dog you want, couch
potato, PP, go-everywhere, pet/companion, etc. GSD's can multi-task.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree with Doggiedad. And to add, you can have any type of dog you want with enough training and consistency. GSDs love and yearn to learn. They need it. As long as you purchase from a reputable, knowledgeable, experienced breeder that breeds for temperament as much as appearance--you'll get a well balanced pup that you can train to be whatever you please..


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am going to say that "top levels of competition" does not necessarily mean the parents have the right temperament and it is also does not mean they have crazy drives.

This was a long thread worth reading though, I think.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...49-titles-vs-certifications-working-type.html

Also disagree with "you can have any type of dog you want with enough training and consistency". Some things are genetic. You cannot put drives into a dog or remove them; you can only build on what is there. You cannot take a dog that is a nervebag and turn it into a confident dog but you can give it the tools to live a fairly normal life. You can do a lot but you can't erase genetics.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I've got the best of all lines with my companion. She's just the best dog ever ...laid back when we need to be ...high drive when we need to be...just well rounded


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> train and socialize and you can have whatever type dog you want, couch potato, PP, go-everywhere, pet/companion, etc. GSD's can multi-task.


I'm sorry, but this isn't necessarily true. Dogs are not born a blank slate. Training and socialization is truly imperative for any GSD, but temperament is genetic, and you can't change it. You can modify behavior, but you can't modify temperament.... if the basic temperament is stable, you can train a GSD to do most anything, but if the basic temperament is faulty, you can train, socialize, and desensitize till you're blue in the face, and it may not make much difference. For companion dogs especially, genetic temperament should be your #1 priority.

If you get a crazy high drive dog, there is no way you can train him into a couch potato, and if you get a couch potato, there's no way you can train him into a high drive competition dog. You can only work with what God gave the dog, so it's very important to choose the right breeder, the right pedigree, and the right puppy for your needs. I believe the most important thing is to find a breeder that you trust, who makes temperament a high priority in their breeding program. Then talk to that breeder about your needs and desires, and they will be able to help you pick the right pup, or refer you to someone reputable if they don't have a dog that fits your needs.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

To the OP, this article is pretty helpful:
http://www.johnsoaresk9training.com/info/temperament.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have had and worked with both German Showlines and working lines( of all pedigrees). I would pick a well bred German Showlines dog. They have good energy, nice drive for training, generally confident. They were my personal first foray into the the working dog world. And it was a perfect match. Not over the top, beautiful, healthy. 

I now have working lines. And yes, you can find a nice working line dog to fit your needs. But I would still recommend the previous. 

I don't know about American Showlines at all, so I can't comment as to their suitability 

Good luck!!!! The search is half the fun!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Also disagree with "you can have any type of dog you want with enough training and consistency". Some things are genetic.


srsly

If "you can have any type of dog you want with enough training and consistency" were true, I'd be campaigning Pongu for his OTCH right now. 

OP: please read through some of the links people have provided. 

"I understand an extremely high drive dog may not be the best suitable Companion dog but is there a different temperament an excellent show prospect has that would differ from an excellent companion dog?"

Yes and no. How people define "excellent companion dog" varies.

A good show prospect will, first and foremost, have the requisite physical characteristics to excel as an exemplar of the breed. On top of that, the dog must be confident and stable enough not to lose its marbles in what can be a very loud, chaotic, crowded environment with strangers getting _real_ up close and personal with the dog.

On occasion (and here I am _not_ talking about show GSDs, because I don't really know any, but other breeds that I have more experience with, so take it with a grain of salt), that confidence can spill over into a diva-like personality that is not always compatible with more easygoing homes. But it very much depends on the individual dog and owner and the compatibility of their personalities.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Merciel said:


> On occasion (and here I am _not_ talking about show GSDs, because I don't really know any, but other breeds that I have more experience with, so take it with a grain of salt), that confidence can spill over into a diva-like personality that is not always compatible with more easygoing homes.


That is true, I have seen this--a very confident dog with a pushover owner can lead to problems. However, if the dog is stable, has sound nerves, and reasonable pack drive, it's an easy problem to correct once you get the owner trained.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

genetics, genetics, when a person buys a pup from a "reputable
breeder" i think the genetics are taken care of. the breeder is
going to produce sound dog's (nerve, temperament, drive, confirmation
and anything else that goes along with breeding the all around
sound dog. the breeder has the hard part in producing the sound
dog. as an owner we have the easy part. all we have to do is
train and socialize. when a person buys a pup from a proven
breeder how much do they have to worry about genetics? the
reason a buyer selects a proven breeder is so they don't have
to worry about genetics. can some genetic flaw happen yes it can.
does it happen often i don't think so. i believe in the reputable breeders.



jocoyn said:


> I am going to say that "top levels of competition" does not necessarily mean the parents have the right temperament and it is also does not mean they have crazy drives.
> 
> This was a long thread worth reading though, I think.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...49-titles-vs-certifications-working-type.html
> ...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> genetics, genetics, when a person buys a pup from a "reputable
> breeder" i think the genetics are taken care of. the breeder is
> going to produce sound dog's (nerve, temperament, drive, confirmation
> and anything else that goes along with breeding the all around
> ...


Good point, and that is why I say that picking a reputable breeder is the most important part. But in every litter, there will be a range of temperament. Some pups will have high drive, some will have very high drive, some will have moderate drive. Some will be confident, some retiring, some dominant, some submissive. Just like people--how many families do you know where all the siblings are exactly the same?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>>> some breeders advertise their litters as peas in a pod. where's
the range of temperament?

2>>>>> like people, how people compare dogs to people?



Freestep said:


> Good point, and that is why I say that picking a reputable breeder is the most important part.
> 
> 1 >>>>> But in every litter, there will be a range of temperament. Some pups will have high drive, some will have very high drive, some will have moderate drive. Some will be confident, some retiring, some dominant, some submissive.<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> 1>>>>> some breeders advertise their litters as peas in a pod. where's
> the range of temperament?


I've never heard a reputable breeder say that. 

It would be nice if you could get "peas in a pod"... consistent, predictable temperament across the board... but I would imagine it's pretty rare (if not impossible) to have a litter where every pup is identical.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's a lot of reputable breeders out there so i'm sure there's
a lot of things you haven't heard them say. my breeder said it.



doggiedad said:


> 1>>>>> some breeders advertise their litters as peas in a pod. where's the range of temperament?
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]





Freestep said:


> >>>>> I've never heard a reputable breeder say that. <<<<<
> 
> It would be nice if you could get "peas in a pod"... consistent, predictable temperament across the board... but I would imagine it's pretty rare (if not impossible) to have a litter where every pup is identical.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

The litter I got my pup from was close in temperament. The breeder thought my agonizing over the two pups I had to choose from was .. interesting .. as they (and the whole litter) were so close in temperament.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Well said and I have to say Ilda has turned out to be the perfect match for me for the same reasons.

I hope to have a WL in the future too!






gsdsar said:


> I have had and worked with both German Showlines and working lines( of all pedigrees). I would pick a well bred German Showlines dog. They have good energy, nice drive for training, generally confident. They were my personal first foray into the the working dog world. And it was a perfect match. Not over the top, beautiful, healthy.
> 
> I now have working lines. And yes, you can find a nice working line dog to fit your needs. But I would still recommend the previous.
> 
> ...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I guess my concerns is there are some "top notch" showlines folks out there known to produce dogs with health and temperament issues just as there are some "top notch" working lines folks producing structurally incorrect dogs with low thresholds etc.

I think the right show or working line dog would work. More important to find a breeder who is consistently producing what you are looking for than one who is focused on the most recent whims of show or competition. i.e., conformation ratings and titles may be important but they are not the whole picture.

And that is going to be on doing a lot of research and talking with satisfied and dissatisfied (for any breeder there will always be someone in the woodwork trying to run them down) customers and, if possible, meeting the breeder and their dogs personally.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> there's a lot of reputable breeders out there so i'm sure there's
> a lot of things you haven't heard them say. my breeder said it.


Who is your breeder?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I strive to have litters with pups as similar as possible . Of course on the good side of the equation. I always thought that was the proof of a strong pedigree , good planning . If I had a variety , random , wide differences , within a litter , or even within a kennel group , then it is as good as quess work. I like predictable, reliable, odds stacked in my favour. That then is the genotype , the essence which reproduces or contributes to the next generation .

I have had litters where we had seasoned professionals come once to twice weekly for weeks, letting the dogs age till 10 to 12 weeks to finally make a decision because they were so similar. This in a good way.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Showlines are the downfall of the breed. They are not breed for nerves, but for conformation and pigment.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you want to know my breeder. i'll pm you and there's things you haven't
heard my breeder say as well as others.



doggiedad said:


> there's a lot of reputable breeders out there so i'm sure there's a lot of things you haven't heard them say. my breeder said it.





doggiedad said:


> 1>>>>> some breeders advertise their litters as peas in a pod. where's the range of temperament?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Merciel said:


> srsly
> 
> If "you can have any type of dog you want with enough training and consistency" were true, I'd be campaigning Pongu for his OTCH right now.


This is why I clarified the importance of purchasing from a breeder that breeds for temperament as much as appearance (imo temperament more than appearance if you're not showing otherwise temperament as much as)...
So that the dogs that are produced are capable of being whatever it is the owner desires. Genetics shouldn't be an issue if the pedigree is top-notch and matches were made accordingly for 'correctness' all around. IMO that is the whole purpose of being selective about where you purchase your pup..

but hey..i'm sure as  not an expert.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

People always talk about showlines and working lines as always being separate but my dog is a cross, half and half... He is perfect for me. He has very strong nerves, handles any situation I put him in with ease, wonderful with dogs, people and children and has an excellent work ethic. We are doing herding and this last Sat when we were training he kept going despite the 90 degree heat and would have kept going if I'd asked. He loves to train and learn but isn't over the top or not enough and he settles in the house beautifully. He's also only 10 months old!

Now I'm not saying he's superior or that they should be bred this way, all I'm saying is I think it's less about lines, more about the breeder, their goals and knowledge and finding a dog that fits you. My next dog is probably going to be a WL Border Collie but I would consider a SL if they fit what I personally wanted. I would focus more on a reputable breeder and less on lines especially if you're just looking for a companion... A good breeder should be able to match you with the right dog or tell you if their dogs wouldn't be a good fit for you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

we all have our preferences when it comes to "lines".. No need to 'bash' one line over the other, in the end, it's the DOG.

It's more 'ignorance' as being the downfall of the breed vs a specific line. 

There is good and bad in all of them, key is finding a good breeder.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Get a pup from working lines and tell the breeder you don't want a dog for competition and want the pup with lower drive. You will still have to find someone breeding decent dogs. Your odds of getting a real GSD will be better that way.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Get a pup from working lines and tell the breeder you don't want a dog for competition and want the pup with lower drive. You will still have to find someone breeding decent dogs. Your odds of getting a real GSD will be better that way.


 Since I am a fan of working lines..I agree with Chip! I went for the "golden Middle" in the litter. I also had met dogs with similar bloodlines, and met both father/mother. All had the temperament I wanted..and remember the "active companion" can mean many things.

I have to add..ever hear of the saying,

"Your first one is your worst one"....it is kind of true. 

Until you actually have your first pure-bred dog, (of any breed) it is very difficult to be in the "in crowd". Once you have that dog, and you start going to competitions, become a member of the local clubs, start knowing more breeders, thats when you really start to know what you like and how to get it. So, do your research best you can...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

"At vom xxx Shepherds, because of our breeding practices and careful attention to the selection of the best breeding partners, you can expect to see very uniform litters. The puppies in our litters are like little "peas in a pod". In fact, we must put color coded collars on the puppies so that we can tell them apart. At birth the puppies will range within a few ounces of each other (approximately 1.5 pounds). "

The "peas in a pod" comment seems here to refer to size and appearance, not temperament.

I'm not denying that temperament can be relatively consistent within a litter, I'm just saying that the pups are not going to be identical carbon-copies of one another in regards to temperament and drive level. There will always be pups with more drive, and pups with less drive. Some more dominant and some more submissive, some more energetic and others more laid-back. If it wasn't that way, there would be no point in choosing the right pup for the right buyer--you could pick the sex and just ship them off randomly. It would be nice if you could do that, would sure make puppy buying and selling easier!




doggiedad said:


> you want to know my breeder. i'll pm you and there's things you haven't
> heard my breeder say as well as others.


 



doggiedad said:


> 1>>>>> some breeders advertise their litters as peas in a pod. where's the range of temperament?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Chip I find your "get a real" dog comments offensive and pretty insulting to people especially who have showlines. 

I do agree with finding a decent breeder, but I don't agree that they'll end up with a 'decent' dog just because it's working lines.

BTW I have always had working lines but can appreciate a good dog no matter what it's background.


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

My shoreline dog is wonderful. Calm and playful. Well behaved. No issues w/guns being shot or rainstorms or separation anxiety. Listens well. Please don't bash SL as with everything depends on the genetics. I think she was the perfect choice for me. And to top it off she is beautiful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Chip I find your "get a real" dog comments offensive and pretty insulting to people especially who have showlines.
> 
> I do agree with finding a decent breeder, but I don't agree that they'll end up with a 'decent' dog just because it's working lines.
> 
> BTW I have always had working lines but can appreciate a good dog no matter what it's background.


Agreed there are many people here including some good friends of mine that own SL's and my dog being half showline... Possibly show some consideration and tact. There seems to be a lot of ignorance when it comes to these lines, not every SL is a nervebag and can't work and not every SL breeder breeds only for looks. I myself am quite tired of all the SL bashing here and WL snobbery with them being the end all be all.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Agreed.

One other thing, these type of sweeping comments also perpetuate some myths about WLs.

All too often I'm reading*/hearing that the 'straight backed' WLs don't have any health problems, including HD and that somehow the WL breeders are going to be more 'ethical'

(*GSD communities on facebook, boy oh boy this whole straight back WL generalization as a sure thing health wise is really making the rounds)




JakodaCD OA said:


> Chip I find your "get a real" dog comments offensive and pretty insulting to people especially who have showlines.
> 
> I do agree with finding a decent breeder, but I don't agree that they'll end up with a 'decent' dog just because it's working lines.
> 
> BTW I have always had working lines but can appreciate a good dog no matter what it's background.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think the best way to get that good family dog is from a breeder with excellent track record of producing sound dogs. I know breeders in every line that i can refer people to for solid dogs. They are out there, but you must be careful, thats all. You cant go by looks and websites....those two things will lead you right into disappointment. But there are sound dogs in all lines, some more than others.....still they are there.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Showlines are the downfall of the breed. They are not breed for nerves, but for conformation and pigment.


Disagree. My silly little showline just aced her herding instinct test at 13 weeks old. She was born to work and has no fear. She is confident, friendly and has a ton of prey drive. She is also quite pretty :wub:


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

The breed is in a major decline as a working dog. The showline breeding is the main cause. I'm not talking about pets. MSpiker03. Do you think your herding GSD will be able to take down a full sized ram by the neck when your dog is mature. That is the type of temperament the old GSD herding line breeders bred for. Having a pup in a small fenced in area with a few sheep is not much of a test.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Chip Blasiole said:


> The breed is in a major decline as a working dog. The showline breeding is the main cause. I'm not talking about pets. MSpiker03. Do you think your herding GSD will be able to take down a full sized ram by the neck when your dog is mature. That is the type of temperament the old GSD herding line breeders bred for. Having a pup in a small fenced in area with a few sheep is not much of a test.


My showline dog has rolled a ram, and he works reliably in an area much larger than a "small fenced in area", moving more than just a "few" sheep. In fact, the bigger the area and the bigger the flock, the better he works.

Personally, I think blanket statements like yours, Chip Blasiole, that place the "blame" for the decline in the breed on just one aspect of the breed has done a lot to cause the decline. 

Breeding efforts that focus on just one attribute is what has gotten us here. Whether it is a showline bred only for color or gait, or a WL dog bred solely for crazy drive (or a WL bred for a dark sable color, since more and more hinky WL dogs are out there for no other reason than to meet an in demand color fad).

To point the fickle finger of fate at just one line? Sorry. That is part of the problem, too.
Sheilah


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Chip Blasiole said:


> The breed is in a major decline as a working dog. The showline breeding is the main cause. I'm not talking about pets. MSpiker03. Do you think your herding GSD will be able to take down a full sized ram by the neck when your dog is mature. That is the type of temperament the old GSD herding line breeders bred for. Having a pup in a small fenced in area with a few sheep is not much of a test.


If this was allowed in Herding Trials on the West Coast, yes, I think she would/could when she is mature. The difference with AKC and AHBA herding trials (we do not have any HGH trials here on the West Coast) is that they wouldn't allow that. AHBA does allow warranted nipping to get the sheep moving. And yes, we will be doing some large flock trials (again, they would not be allowed to take down a sheep in AHBA large flock trials). Both my male (RIP) and older female also did large flock trials and did well at them.

Also, with my showline male (who I did herd with for a bit) - I have no doubt he would/could take a sheep down. But again, that would have gotten us ejected from a trial. I know (and have seen) plenty of showlines who have excelled at herding trials (and got their championships) - and because they aren't allowed to take down a ram, doesn't mean A. they couldn't and B. they aren't good working dogs. 

Our trainer thinks our pup will be a great working dog when she is older - lots of instinct, lots of drive. And again - I disagree about having a pup in a small fenced area with a few sheep isn't much of a test. What should one expect out of a 13 week old? I think it is a great indication of what is to come. I have seen plenty of dogs not have that much instinct or drive their first time on stock and still do remarkably well.

But, seriously, one should lay off blanket statements that all showline breeders don't care about nerves or work. It is great that you like working lines, but just because I prefer showlines doesn't mean I go around saying that all working lines are crap for one reason or another.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I'm not saying all highline dogs are basket cases. I'm saying by splitting any breed into showlines and working lines, you loose breed qualities. That is why there are so few dogs left that can do what they were bred to do the way they were supposed to do it.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I forgot to add, if you do get a highline dog with some working ability, the likelihood of those genetic traits be reproduced through breeding are reduced even further away from the original genetics/traits. That is the dilution/decline in the breed.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Chip, the one thing that stuck out to me was the name of mspiker03's dog, Paisley vom Kirschental. Is this the dog you are saying comes from a kennel where the dogs can't herd sheep because they are a show kennel?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Right that's why we have volumes of threads about the problems within working lines too. Too nervy, 'prey monsters', not enough fight drive and on and on. Then there are the different 'lines' in the working lines, Czech, DDR (if they even exist any longer) WGWL, Swiss breeding program, Belgium...

Seems like everyone wants to put 'their' stamp on the breed and call it the 'real' German Shepherd.

A poster put up some x-rays of a WL puppy with some HORRIBLE hips, the poster thought because it was workingline it was a health guarantee :shrug:

Black sables are becoming all the rage with celebrities getting them too, so breeders are out their selecting for coat color in the WLs too.

My point is the WLs are beset with and not immune to the same problems the SLs have.





Chip Blasiole said:


> I'm not saying all highline dogs are basket cases. I'm saying by splitting any breed into showlines and working lines, you loose breed qualities. That is why there are so few dogs left that can do what they were bred to do the way they were supposed to do it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

sit said:


> Breeding efforts that focus on just one attribute is what has gotten us here. Whether it is a showline bred only for color or gait, or a WL dog bred solely for crazy drive (or a WL bred for a dark sable color, since more and more hinky WL dogs are out there for no other reason than to meet an in demand color fad).
> 
> To point the fickle finger of fate at just one line? Sorry. That is part of the problem, too.


Agreed. It happens in every breed, in every bloodline, people go for the "extremes" in one direction or another, in order to win in their venue of choice. Whether it's color, or gait, or prey drive, or whatever, THAT is what causes the downfall of any breed--overemphasis on one feature, to the detriment of all else. Breeders need to strive for balance not extremes, IMO. Especially for the GSD who is supposed to be a VERSATILE breed... best at nothing, second best at everything.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Freestep said:


> ............ Especially for the GSD who is supposed to be a VERSATILE breed... best at nothing, second best at everything.


I prefer to say, they are a jack of all trades, a master of none.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Makobytes said:


> Chip, the one thing that stuck out to me was the name of mspiker03's dog, Paisley vom Kirschental. Is this the dog you are saying comes from a kennel where the dogs can't herd sheep because they are a show kennel?


In a round about way, yes. He questioned if my dog was truly able to work because I only tested a 13 week old on a couple of goats - that isn't a true test. Also, unless she can take down a ram when she is mature (the true test), she isn't really able to work (regardless of the fact that I will never be able to actually test for this since it isn't allowed in AHBA and AKC trials and I certainly won't encourage it). 

She is just my silly little, unworkable show dog. Good thing she is pretty!  :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

mspiker03 said:


> In a round about way, yes. He questioned if my dog was truly able to work because I only tested a 13 week old on a couple of goats - that isn't a true test. Also, unless she can take down a ram when she is mature (the true test), she isn't really able to work (regardless of the fact that I will never be able to actually test for this since it isn't allowed in AHBA and AKC trials and I certainly won't encourage it).
> 
> She is just my silly little, unworkable show dog. Good thing she is pretty!  :wub:


I'd like to watch him try to say all that to Jackie's face. 

And you got a new pup?! Aw good luck with her!  Did you find a place to train up there or?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Carriesue said:


> And you got a new pup?! Aw good luck with her!  Did you find a place to train up there or?


Yup, she arrived the beginning of June. She is a handful! I already knew where we were going to train - I had just kinda gotten out of it when we moved and didn't go as often. 

I will PM you a link to some pics, including the ones from her instinct test.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

lol Freestep . "I'm not denying that temperament can be relatively consistent within a litter, I'm just saying that the pups are not going to be identical carbon-copies of one another in regards to temperament and drive level. There will always be pups with more drive, and pups with less drive. Some more dominant and some more submissive, some more energetic and others more laid-back. If it wasn't that way, there would be no point in choosing the right pup for the right buyer--you could pick the sex and just ship them off randomly. It would be nice if you could do that, would sure make puppy buying and selling easier!"

You know what? the pups are similar , the new owners are NOT. Here is where you have wide ranges of expectations .


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Showlines are the downfall of the breed. They are not breed for nerves, but for conformation and pigment.


well here is an uninformed statement!


----------



## Argus (Nov 4, 2012)

We have three straight show line GSDs - two females and one male and couldn't ask for better dogs - love them all to pieces. I know nothing about the German lines other than what my friends who have them tell me.

I would say as mentioned - just go out and look at as many dogs from different breeders and take it from there.


----------



## Argus (Nov 4, 2012)

"Showlines are the downfall of the breed. They are not breed for nerves, but for conformation and pigment."

I have to say that the above comment is very, very insulting to the people (myself being one of them) who have showline GSDs!!!!


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

you gotta admit, the first priority of a show line breeder probably isnt temperment......


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

Not true for german show lines must pass many titles to even be breed in Germany. One of the is temperament. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

